# Hello from a newbie obviously with a problem



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Hello,

Always a coffee lover I recently got a Gaggia Baby from the dreaded ebay. Worked ok for a while but today the rate of flow deteriorated dramatically. I stripped it down, meaning, cleaned the showerhead meticulously, undid the water disperser thing with the allen screws and cleaned that. Only a slight improvement, not enough water coming out to even brew an espresso.

Must be a blockage somewhere seems the obvious answer.

Can anyone suggest solutions please.

Ian


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Have you run some descaler through it? That's what I'd try first. There are a number of descaler products available for espresso machines, but I believe Glenn recommends tartaric acid for the aluminum boilers in the Gaggias.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

When you place you order for the Iberital MC2 then add this to it.

Works like a dream in Gaggia machines


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for your comments.

Do you think a backflush would be any help????


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

THANK YOU, THANK YOU THANK YOU, it worked, I must admit that I did have massive sceptism as to why a descaler in a soft water area was necessary but it worked.

I also backflushed while I was in cleaning mode, had a bit of rubber that I could cut to fit the base of portafilter and I was away, no crap came out with bckflushing but at least I experienced the operation.

Although descaling was done while cold I guessed the backflushing had to be done warm as the powder has to dissolve almost instantly.

Now to get scales and cheap beans, the Iberital awaits to give me another learning curve, lets hope its not too steep.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This Iberital MC2 Manual may help


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

You'll grow to love both machines, and keep tweaking your technique. I've responded to your PM.


----------

